# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  التسجيل الكامل لذات الشفا فى سيرة النبى و الخلفا للإمام ابن الجزرى رحمه الله

## الطيب وشنان

*التسجيل الكامل لذات الشفا فى سيرة النبى و الخلفا للإمام ابن الجزرى رحمه الله
الموضوع منقول
التسجيل بصوت : طه محمد عبدالرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العلمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين و التابعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .

أما بعد ..
فكنتُ قد سجلت فى فترة سابقة ألفية السيرة النبوية للحافظ أبى الفضل زين الدين عبدالرحيم بن الحسين العراقى  رحمه الله  
وأقدم لكم اليوم تسجيلا كاملا لمنظومة ( ذات الشفا فى سيرة النبى و الخلفا )للإمام الحافظ شيخ الإسلام و سند مقرئى الأنام محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن على بن يوسف الجزرى رحمه الله 
اعتمدت فى تسجيلها على نسخة من شرحها الموسوم ب( كشف الخفا شرح ذات الشفا ) للشيخ العلامة محمد ابن الحاج حسن الآلانى الكردى رحمه الله طبعة دار عالم الكتب ببيروت (1987م ) بتحقيق صابر محمد سعدالله الزيبارى و حمدى عبدالمجيد السلفى .
أرسل إلى بهذه النسخة النادرة من الشرح أخى الفاضل الشفيعى جزاه الله خيرا  و هو أحد أعضاء هذا الملتقى المبارك ..
حالة المتن لم تكن تسمح بالتسجيل مباشرة و انما كان يحتاج إلى بعض العناية فقد كان هناك أبيات كثيرة لم تضبط بالشكل إضافة إلى سقوط بعض الكلمات من بعض الأبيات الأمر الذى أدى إلى اختلال فى وزن البيت و يؤثر على المعنى فى بعض الأحيان .
و لكن مما سهل المهمة هو اعتناء الشارح رحمه الله بألفاظ المتن و ذكر جميع كلمات البيت أثناء شرحه بين قوسين و كذلك وجود مخطوطة للمنظومة وضعها الأخ أبويعلى البيضاوى حفظه الله منذ فترة موجودة مضبوطة ضبطا تاما بالشكل فقمت قبل التسجيل بالاتى: 
*ضبط جميع المنظومة بالشكل اعتمادا على ضبط الشارح و المخطوط مع ترجيح ضبط الشارح عند الاختلاف بناء على قوله فى ضبط أحد الابيات ج2 ص86 (و ظنى أنه سهو من النساخ و الحق ما قررناه فى ضبطه حتى يظهر معناه و يوافق لفظ الحديث و كذلك فعلنا بكثير من مواضع الكتاب إذ لا اعتماد على ضبط النساخ و قد صرح الأئمة بجواز التصرف لعالم لا يخفى عليه الساقط لعلمه بالقواعد ) اهـ .

*إثبات الابيات التى سقطت من نسخة الشرح و موجودة فى المخطوط و العكس  و مجموعها ثلاثة أبيات فقط . 
ثم بعد ذلك كانت عملية التسجيل .
و هذا رابط التحميل و طريقة التحميل هى إما بالضغط على الرابط فيطلب التحميل مباشرة أو بالضغط بالزر الأيمن للماوس ثم حفظ باسم ثم حفظ حفظنى الله تعالى و إياكم من كل سوء:
www.khayma.com/tajweed/taha/zatalshefa.mp3
تنبيهات:
 1- استخدم الناظم رحمه الله حساب الجمل فى بيتين اثنين فى أول المنظومة فى باب (بيان وقت حمله و تاريخ ولادته صلى الله عليه و سلم ) و البيتان هما:
من عام فيل لهبوط آدما ...... ستة آلاف مضت مع جاد ما
و بعد طب ظلا من الإسكندر.....ثق حز علا من رفع عيسى الأطهر

ج=3 , م=40 , ط=9 ,  ظ=900 , ث= 500 ,  ح=8  , ع=70 .

فليعلم هذا ....
2-     قال الشارح عند شرحه للبيت الذى نظم فيه ابن الجزرى عدد أبيات الأرجوزة  و هو (أبياتها جائت ثوان كملا...عام حساب صح ذاك جُمَّلا) قال:
 (أى معدودة بما دل عليه الثاء المثلثة فى أول ثوان بحساب الجمل و هو خمسمائة بيت تقريبا ، و إنما قيدنا بقولنا تقريبا لأنا عددنا من أولها إلى هذا البيت مرارا فكان أربعمائة و تسعين إلا أن يكون إسقاط هذا الناقص من النساخ فى أثناء الأبيات ، و لا يجوز عد ما بعد هذا البيت منها لتكميل خمسمائة لتصريحه بأنه كالتتمة و الخاتمة و ليس من ذات الشفاء فظهر أن كتابة النساخ الجيم من جائت و الكاف من كملا بالحمرة إشارة ألى الحساب من أوهامهم ) انتهى .
قلتعدد الأبيات التى سجلتها  517 بيت  و هو أقرب إلى العدد الذى ذكره ابن الجزرى حيث أن   ج=3 ، ث=500 ، ك=20  ( 3+500+20=523 بيت)  .
و لعل الباقى و هو ستة أبيات يمكن أن يكون سقط من النساخ فى أثناء الأبيات كما قال رحمه الله .
و أما ما قاله بخصوص أن النظم ينتهى إلى قول ابن الجزرى( و كملت ذات الشفا..) و الباقى لا يعتبر من ذات الشفا و إنما هو كالتتمة و الخاتمة فأقول لقد قال ابن الجزرى فى الدرة ( و تم نظام الدرة احسب بعدها... و عام أضا حجى فأحسن تفؤلا) وزاد بعد هذا البيت ستة أبيات و اعتبرها داخلة تحت العدِّ فإنك لو حسبت حروف كلمة  الدرة  (أ=1 ، ل=30 ، د=4 ، ر=200 ، هـ =5 ) تجدها 1+30+4+200+5= 240   و البيت الذى ذكرته سابقا يحمل الرقم 235 .
كذلك الإمام الشاطبى فى العقيلة حيث قال : 
تمت عقيلة أتراب القصائد فى...أسنى المقاصد للرسم الذى بهرا 
تسعون مع مائتين مع ثمانية....أبياتها ينتظمن الدر و الدررا 

و زاد بعد هذين البيتين سبعة عشر بيتا و هى معدودة ضمن الابيات بلا خلاف و الأمثلة كثيرة ...
فظهر من هذا أن الجيم و الثاء و الكاف هى عدد أبيات القصيدة و ليست الثاء وحدها فقط و الله أعلم .
فوائد : 
*تاريخ تأليف النظم هو 798 هـ كما دلت عليه الحاء و الصاد و الذال و هذا يعنى أن ابن الجزرى نظم ذات الشفاء بعد حوالى سبع سنين من نظم الإمام العراقى لألفيته فى السيرة و التى ألفها عام 791 هـ 
و امتازت ذات الشفاء عن الألفية _حسب رأيى القاصر_ بالاختصار و حسن التبويب و التقسيم كذالك زادت عليها بنظم سير الخلفاء الراشدين أبى بكر و عمر و عثمان و على و الحسن بن على رضى الله عنهم و أهم ما جرى فى عصر كل واحد منهم من الأحداث و الفتوحات و شىء من أخلاقهم و صفاتهم رضى الله عنهم فكان تقسيم الأبيات كالآتى :
15 بيتا مقدمة النظم .
301 بيتا فى سيرة المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم .
45 بيتا فى سيرة الصديق أبى بكر رضى الله عنه .
59 بيتا فى سيرة الفاروق عمر رضى الله عنه . 
32 بيتا فى سيرة ذى النورين عثمان  رضى الله عنه .
27 بيتا فى سيرة أبى تراب على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنه .
8 أبيات فى سيرة سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و سيد شباب أهل الجنة الحسن بن على رضى الله عنهما . 
30 بيتا فى سرد أحداث جرت فى عصر الناظم و خاتمة ذات الشفاء .

* قال محقق الكتاب : 
شرح منظومة ذات الشفا  لابن الجزرى كثير من العلماء منهم :
الجلال السيوطى حيث شرحها فى جزئين على ما ذكر لنا الاخ الاستاذ محمود أحمد محمد أمين مكتبة الأوقاف المركزية فى مدينة السليمانية و قال إنه موجود عند أحد علماء السليمانية و إنه رآه بعينه ، و لم أره .
محمد ابن الحاج حسن فى كشف الخفا ( و هو الذى اعتمدت عليه فى التسجيل ) 
محمد أمين خير الله العمرى (ت 1203هـ) فى كتابه منهل الصفا و مسرح الوفا فى كشف الخفا عن ذات الشفا .
محمد بن آدم بن عبدالله الكردى البالكى الروستى  باللغة الفارسية و هو مطول جدا .
شرح قطعة من المنظومة فى 40 ورقة لمؤلف مجهول .
شرح قطعة أخرى تقع فى 32 صفحة تأليف محمد يوسف السليمانى الشهير بالمحجر .
و هذا يدل دلالة واضحة على اهتمام العلماء بهذه المنظومة .اهـ

و الحمد لله رب العالمين حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه كما يحب ربنا و يرضى و كما ينبغى لكرم وجهه و عز جلاله غير مكفى و لا مكفور و لا مودع و لا مستغنىً عنه ربنا .
و أسأله سبحانه أن يتقبل منى هذا العمل و يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم و ينفع به كل من استمع إليه و ساهم فى نشره إنه جواد كريم رؤوف رحيم .
و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم .
أخوكم /طه الفهد

و هذا رابط آخر من وضع الأخ أبو سارة حسام جزاه الله خيرا 

http://www.elzohry.net/book/zatalshefa.mp3 
*

----------


## أبو سارة حسام

طلب مني أحد الإخوة رفعها على أرشيف 
فهذا رابط أخر للمنظومة على أرشيف
هذه هي الصفحة
http://www.archive.org/details/thatshefa

وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
http://www.archive.org/download/that...zatalshefa.mp3

جزا الله أخانا طه خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد الفاروقي

هل أجدها مكتوبة أو أجد شرحها (رفع الخفا شرح ذات الشفا ) فأنا بحاجة لها جدا ً 




______________________________  ______________________
الدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## أبوعمروالمصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخ الفاضل أريد قصيدة ذات الشفا مكتوبة حتى أستطيع حفظها وشكراً 
فدلني أخى على مكان المكتوب بدون شرح

----------


## السيوطى

[quote=أبو سارة حسام;10609]طلب مني أحد الإخوة رفعها على أرشيف 
فهذا رابط أخر للمنظومة على أرشيف
هذه هي الصفحة
http://www.archive.org/details/thatshefa

وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
http://www.archive.org/download/that...zatalshefa.mp3

الرابط لا يعمل معى فأفيدونى جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

*هدية أخرى من الشيخ الكريم الدكتور حايف النبهان*
*تحقيق : ذات الشفا في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفا لابن الجزري -رحمه الله-*
*مع دراسة وافية عن النظم والناظم*
*صفحة مكتبة صيد الفوائد:*
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=14728
*رابط مباشر*
http://saaid.net/book/21/14011.pdf

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

